# Bobcats @ Blazers 3-1-07 Game thread



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*A Few Recent Notes*

- Przybilla out for the season.

- Patterson resigns from his role as GM; Tod Leiweke of Vulcan/Seahawks/Qwest Field/Blazers Board takes over on an interim basis.

- New Company Formed: Vulcan Sports Entertainment (Seahawks/Blazers/QwestField/RoseGarden); Leiweke is President.

- *Leiweke on the Pregame Show:* Pritchard is a prime candidate for the GM position, but the head of Business Operations will be selected from _the outside_ (Ruling out Mike Golub).

- Zach Randolph calls a 40-min players-only meeting and shows a lot of leadership. 

- Blazers kick off their Roy for ROY campaign.

- Freddie Jones makes his home debut tonight as a Trail Blazer.



















*No Local TV: Radio Only; (NBALP)*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

*Injuries*

*Out:*
Przybilla
May
Harrington

*Doubtful:*
Okafor


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

I'm not sure "Morricats" is the right name. take a look at the Charlotte board--they've got a thread about Morrison and it's astonishing how gloomy it is. man did we dodge a bullet there. 

Okafor is out for the game. so their best defender is out and so is ours. I think we got the better end of that deal, at least for tonight.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Wallace playing PF tonight.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Nice 3 to start the game by Udoka. PLEASE RESIGN.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Another storyline: Derek (out with a toothache) Anderson is starting for the Cats.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Aldridge misses a fadaway. I wish he'd face up a bit more.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Aldridge already has 3 FG attempts. Ya gotta like that.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Aldridge is 3-5!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Zach with two assists in first five mins . . . how is that possible, Zach never passes


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Aldridge STARTING. Ya gotta LOVE that.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

17-6 start. In only 6 minutes...

- Aldridge has 6 points
- Zach has 2 assists
- Ime has 2 3's.

Good stuff...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Adam Morrison in.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Samuel said:


> Nice 3 to start the game by Udoka. PLEASE RESIGN.



Don't worry, Patterson loves Ime and said his top priority this summer is to resign him.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

I definitely like how Aldridge is starting tonight. Hopefully this will be a sign of good things to come.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Roy Will Go For A Trip-dub I Promise!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

we better KILL these schmoes


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Samuel said:


> Nice 3 to start the game by Udoka. PLEASE RESIGN.


I hope you mean re-sign.

Resign is what Patterson did.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Don't worry, Patterson loves Ime and said his top priority this summer is to resign him.


Heh.

Should be interesting to see what happens with the roster. 

Guaranteed Contracts

1. Roy
2. Zach
3. Jack
4. Webster
5. Raef
6. Przybilla
7. Sergio
8. Jones
9. Dickau
10. Aldridge
11. Miles
12. 1st round pick

FAs/BirdRights/FormerPicks/2nd Rounders

13. Outlaw
14. Udoka
15. Freeland
16. Magloire
17. 2nd Round Pick (POR)
18. 2nd Round Pick (IND)
19. 2nd Round Pick (CHI)

Pritchard has been candid about the fact that he wants to go out and pick up a free agent. But between the pick, Outlaw, Udoka, and Freeland, there's not a whole lot of room on the roster.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

*Another interesting Note:*

For the first time this year, the standings work out so that Portland would have 3 2nd round draft picks in the draft. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Samuel said:


> Heh.
> 
> Should be interesting to see what happens with the roster.
> 
> ...


Well that leaves 3 spots on the roster. Miles MIGHT come back, and Dickau and Raef will probably be inactive for most games again. But who knows, maybe a shakeup?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Roy with 4/4/4 so far. NICE!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



drexlersdad said:


> Well that leaves 3 spots on the roster. Miles MIGHT come back, and Dickau and Raef will probably be inactive for most games again. But who knows, maybe a shakeup?


What I'm saying is, if you bank on the fact that Portland is signing the pick, that's 12 guaranteed contracts before resigning Outlaw and Udoka. And it's up to Freeland whether he comes over or not. 

Hopefully not.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Nice, Webster with the 3.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*










FINISH THEM!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Lets go Webster, turn it on


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

59% shooting in that first quarter.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Webster 2-2 from 3!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Sergio ally-oop to Webster. That sounded fantastic.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Assuming the best team is the ONLY goal and management is intelligent enough and financed properly to make it happen.

*Locks*
Roy
Zach
Jack
Webster
Sergio
Aldridge
Outlaw
Udoka
Freeland

*Maybes: these all have some trade value and also some reasons to keep*
1st round pick
2nd round picks
Pryzbilla
Jones
Dickau

*Get rid of's at any financial costackage, buyout, take out a hit on, whatever*
Miles
Raef
Magloire

X-Factor:
BRING BACK HA (but that's just me)


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Please Martell do this every night!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

10 points for Webster.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

I almost (almost) feel bad for the bobcats. I mean McInnis and DA? Carrol? and AMMO??? wow thats harsh. I like May and Okafor, and Felton is ok but damn 4 high picks and crap to show for it. Gerald Wallace is as good as gone this offseason as well.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Anybody have a working internet radio link?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



drexlersdad said:


> I almost (almost) feel bad for the bobcats. I mean McInnis and DA? Carrol? and AMMO??? wow thats harsh. I like May and Okafor, and Felton is ok but damn 4 high picks and crap to show for it. Gerald Wallace is as good as gone this offseason as well.


I doubt Wallace is as good as gone, but if he's available, I'd like to see us go after him.


----------



## blzr610 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

This is such a team performance, the box score has points for everybody except Freddy and Sergio. How many games does that happen?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

3 of the most disappointing players ever to wear the Blazers uni.

LOL


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

is wallace a FA? or RFA? i might be wrong


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Webster with 12 points. 

Career High: 24 points.
Season High: 22 points.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



drexlersdad said:


> is wallace a FA? or RFA? i might be wrong


Player Option.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

3 3pts from webster


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

HOT DAMN!!! Sergio and Webster were made for each other!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Sergio doing his thing: 3 assists in 5 minutes.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Samuel said:


> Player Option.



I would think he is gonna get paid for sure. he should be able to get a long contract.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



drexlersdad said:


> I would think he is gonna get paid for sure. he should be able to get a long contract.


Yeah he's an interesting player. The thing is, with everyone over the cap, I'm not sure how many teams will be in the market for him. 

I could see him maybe doing a sign-and-trade. Charlotte has to spend 12m (IIRC) to get to the salary minimum after this season.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Apparently Zach throws a good meeting.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Wow. Webster AGAIN. 

Only 6 points away from his career high.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

4 3pters!
18pts in the 1st half from webster.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Check out Roy's Line:

4 points
5 assists
4 rebounds


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Idea:

Could Charlotte use an interior scorer next to Okafor?

Magloire and filler for Gerald Wallace?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

aldridge with a 3 pt play attacking the big bobs


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Idea:
> 
> Could Charlotte use an interior scorer next to Okafor?
> 
> Magloire and filler for Gerald Wallace?


Is Magloire even moveable at this point?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

fast breaking

(also watching the houston dynimo play a costa rican team) 2-1 right now


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

? i cant believe he missed em both


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Roy is officially in triple-double territory.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Magloire IS filler.

They would want an actual player for Wallace.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

18 assists at the half.

WOW


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Carrol doing his best Martell Webster impersonation.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Wish I could at least hear this game.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



MARIS61 said:


> Magloire IS filler.
> 
> They would want an actual player for Wallace.


:lol:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Im so glad we didnt draft Morrison.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Found a radio link for you poor saps....:lol:

Hey, I'm one too. 

http://www.espn1400am.com/ Click on "listen live."


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Samuel said:


> Roy is officially in triple-double territory.



i called it in post #16. LETS GO ROY TRIP-DUB!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Morrison is a total joke, and the bad part is, there is no upside. He was supposed to be the proven commodity.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

60-40
nice half.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

I can't believe how poor an effort we are putting out right now. This teams a lot better then this I just want you guys to know that. I'm not going to make any excuses for them but we are getting destroyed right now

Gerald is going nowhere BTW. He wants to stay and we have all the cap room we need to sign him


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



nutmeged3 said:


> I can't believe how poor an effort we are putting out right now. This teams a lot better then this I just want you guys to know that. I'm not going to make any excuses for them but we are getting destroyed right now
> 
> Gerald is going nowhere BTW. He wants to stay and we have all the cap room we need to sign him


Yeah, Portland looked similarly bad in their last game. It happens.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



nutmeged3 said:


> I can't believe how poor an effort we are putting out right now. This teams a lot better then this I just want you guys to know that. I'm not going to make any excuses for them but we are getting destroyed right now
> 
> Gerald is going nowhere BTW. He wants to stay and we have all the cap room we need to sign him


You guys need to get an impact player in this draft and stay healthy next season, and then we will know where you stand. May was really coming on before he got injured, and Emeka is always injured.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

FYI, Paul Allen is addressing the media right now. Nothing new or terribly interesting.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Yeah, Bobcats fans should be excited. Many teams would trade places with Charlotte simply because of their lack of bad contracts. It might be a while before we start to see results, but if they get their paws on Durant or Oden this year, and resign Wallace and maybe another FA, things are immediately better.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Aldridge is SICK! Ties his career high with 18.

Now start workin' on that Rebound total of 11, Le Marque!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

1. Le Marque has his career high now (20)

2. Roy has his 7th assist. Gettin' close!

3. Zach 1 assist away from his season high of 5 (career: 8)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

5 assists for Randolph now after a lob to LaMarcus Aldridge for the dunk.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

23 assts wow aldridge, roy, martell and sergio!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

oh wow i wish this game was on TV!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Roy behind the back to Aldridge for the dunk. 2 assists and 5 boards away from the triple double.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Aldridge sets a new career high for field goals made with 10.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

28 points for Aldridge. 

2 pts for Morrison.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Roy: 9 points, 9 assists, 5 rebounds. Gettin' close.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Aldridge gets 30 points. 

Wow.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Samuel said:


> Roy behind the back to Aldridge for the dunk. 2 assists and 5 boards away from the triple double.



and the small matter of 4 pts : )


lol just hit a 3 as i posted that


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Chalupas in the 3rd quarter?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

I hope Nate plays LMA a bunch in the 4th and tells the team to feed him the ball. Would be sweet to see a rook go for 40!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Spoolie Gee said:


> I hope Nate plays LMA a bunch in the 4th and tells the team to feed him the ball. Would be sweet to see a rook go for 40!


I'd love that.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

TNT gonna have blazers highlights during halftime of sonics/clips game in a few minutes


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Roy is going nutz!
aldridge 103 65 blazers 3rd quarter


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Roy is 2 boards and 1 assist away!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Aldridge with 30/6
Randolph with 20/6/6 (only 2 TO's)
Roy with 14/9/7
Webster with 18
Sergio with 3 in 5

And the 4th hasn't even started. Oh snap!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Webster 4 points away from his career high.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Blazers 103, Bobcats 66 at the end of the 3rd!

LaMarcus is working on a highlight reel of his own (watch SportsCenter tonight)!

Now THATs more like it!

Well done, Blazers. WELL DONE!

:clap:

PBF


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Is someone taping this game? Somehow Portland needs to see every point of this game.

We should email Barrett & Co. and ask for an extended, extended highlights package.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Its a DUNK FEST at the Rose Garden tonight!!!

PBF


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Sergio with 5 assists in 7 minutes.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Sergio with 6 assists in 8 minutes.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Nate to the Blazers at the timeout: "Don't mess with the game. Stay professional."


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Wow... Aldridge is gonna end up with the line of the year for rookies.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

I really hope that this win can be a morale booster for us. Maybe this is where we'll turn everything around.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Magloire with his 4th turnover.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Wow... Aldridge is gonna end up with the line of the year for rookies.



i doubt it since he's probably done for the night. definitely top 5 though.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Sergio with another assist. 7 in 11 minutes.

edit: looks like they didn't count it. Oh well, 6 assists is still pretty good for a bench player.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

34 assists


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Man, Magloire is putting a damper on this game.

EDIT: They just pulled him. Nice.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Blazers win by 37 points. I'll take it!


----------



## blzr610 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Can Roy get two rebounds and an assist in a minute?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Samuel said:


> *Man, Magloire is putting a damper on this game.*
> 
> EDIT: They just pulled him. Nice.


A 37 point win for the Blazers and this is your focus? :chill:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Seemed like our young guys were just taking turns stepping up tonight. Nice to see :clap:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



papag said:


> A 37 point win for the Blazers and this is your focus?


Yes.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

4 fouls and 3 TO's in 13 minutes?

Godawful.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

In his first 38 minutes with the Blazers, Freddie Jones has 8 assists (4/game).


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Samuel said:


> Yes.


Too bad for you.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

its ironic that patterson leaves and we destroy the bobcats while running more!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Bobcats centers played 63 minutes, ours played 38.

I'm guessing Travis played C for 10 minutes?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Utherhimo said:


> its ironic that patterson leaves and we destroy the bobcats while running more!


More ironic is that Nate says Zach can't play a running game but Zach holds a players meeting and we destroy the bobcats while running more!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

6 assists from Zach BTW.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



papag said:


> Too bad for you.


Not even a troll like you can make me enjoy this win less...

Cheers mate


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Okay, we win by 37 points but only got 2 more FT's than them????


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



MARIS61 said:


> Okay, we win by 37 points but only got 2 more FT's than them????


After starting off at around 17th in the league in FTA per game (as a team), Portland's dropped off completely. Now they're near the bottom of the league.

It's strange, though. They're no less aggressive in going to the basket. It's just the way the refs are calling the games.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

It's been a long time since we've been on this side of a blowout this large.

This calls for... that's right, you guessed it:

:bananallama:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Randy Mott's Revenge!


----------



## Spectatohead (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



MARIS61 said:


> Randy Mott's Revenge!


Okay, am I just dense? What does HP's CIO have to do with tonight? Am I just a techno-geek?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Spectatohead said:


> Okay, am I just dense? What does HP's CIO have to do with tonight?


He's an NBA official.



> Am I just a techno-geek?


No, you can just use Google like the rest of us.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Spectatohead said:


> Okay, am I just dense? What does HP's CIO have to do with tonight? Am I just a techno-geek?


HP's CIO?

It's all Geek to me> :biggrin:


----------



## Spectatohead (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



MARIS61 said:


> HP's CIO?
> 
> It's all Geek to me> :biggrin:


Aaah, I should have known. Different Randy Motts no doubt. You'd think as long as I've been off work I wouldn't think everything has to do with technology anymore.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

wow, thats the greatest game ive been to in awhiiiiiiiiiile


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

The game went so well I think the Garden crowd was a little stunned! 5 alley-oop dunks for Portland?! The passing tonight was just sick!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

If there is a 'scapegoat' thread tonight or an anti-Jack thread or any negative **** like that ... I swear to God ... I will leave this board forever.

This was a thing of beauty, and if you weren't at the Rose Garden tonight .... you missed the most beautiful game I've seen from this team in two years.

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Spectatohead said:


> Aaah, I should have known. Different Randy Motts no doubt. You'd think as long as I've been off work I wouldn't think everything has to do with technology anymore.


Randy Mott is the ref who was suspended 3 games for flipping off Blazers fans earlier in the season.

By some mysterious COINCIDENCE, our team has gotten the *raw end of the whistle* in just about every game since.


----------



## Spectatohead (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



wastro said:


> If there is a 'scapegoat' thread tonight or an anti-Jack thread or any negative **** like that ... I swear to God ... I will leave this board forever.
> 
> This was a thing of beauty, and if you weren't at the Rose Garden tonight .... you missed the most beautiful game I've seen from this team in two years.
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


I amsorry I missed it. I sat here and watched the Cougs let UCLA clinch the PAC 10 instead. :no: The Blazers should have given out extra Chalupas for this one


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Bobcats announcers kept saying Jeff Ma*G*innis.


----------



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

:allhail: I was there and I was in awe. I'm so sad Joel is out and LA starts. RIP CITY:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Spectatohead said:


> I amsorry I missed it. I sat here and watched the Cougs let UCLA clinch the PAC 10 instead. :no: The Blazers should have given out extra Chalupas for this one


well its not hard to get two, you just gotta get one from one of the ppl and go to another exit


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

fantastic game. our two best players were Webster and Aldridge. when have either guy been the best players on any game this season? I don't remember. 

it sure was nice to not start the second quarter down by 5. it might be 10 more years before LaMarcus isn't in a starting lineup again. 

the only negative from the night was Magloire. it was embarrassing to watch this "All Star Center" be possibly the worst player on the court in garbage minutes of a 40 point blowout. the difference between him and Aldridge couldn't possibly be more stunningly exposed. 

even Fred Jones impressed me. when Sergio made that great lob pass I found myself thinking "what the hell? there's no way Dixon can finish that!" and then it was, "oh yeah. niiiiiice." 

Roy won't get any press from this game. it's all about Aldridge, Webster, and maybe a little leadership from Zach. but 14 points, 9 rebounds, 8 assists? I'll take it every night.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

what did you like the most?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



mook said:


> Roy won't get any press from this game. it's all about Aldridge, Webster, and maybe a little leadership from Zach. but 14 points, 9 rebounds, 8 assists? I'll take it every night.


Roy would have had his first triple-double if Nate hadn't sat Roy down in the fourth quarter.

Stupid Nate! Play the rookies! HOW ELSE ARE THEY GOING TO GET EXPERIENCE? :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Just got back from the game and wow... Am I glad I went. 

Most fun I've had at the Rose Garden in half a decade, no joke. 

Lamarcus, Roy, and Webster, awesome.

And still, the player of the night for me was Zach Randolph. The player meeting alone would have done it, but then he went out there and handed out six assists, consistently trusting and looking for his teammates. I didn't count a single forced shot from him all night (And I was looking), and he was really hustling on defense (not sure if that was obvious on the radio). And the rest of the team just seems to feed off this unselfishness and the passing was great tonight. 

Just a great night, they had to have more dunks than turnovers.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



MARIS61 said:


> Bobcats announcers kept saying Jeff Ma*G*innis.


I liked when the play by play guy introduced Webster as _Marvin_

STOMP


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

By the way, I would be willing to bet that the Blazers had more dunks tonight than in the past 30 or 40 games combined.

This wasn't a game, it was an exhibition.

I just can't get over how complete of a dismantling it was.

And I can't believe that these Baby Blazers were on the 'giving' end.

It must really suck to be Steve Patterson tonight.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



STOMP said:


> I liked when the play by play guy introduced Webster as _Marvin_
> 
> STOMP


It was annoying the first two or three times he did it, but by the third quarter I kept mistaking Charlotte for the Washington Generals, so I figure it kind of evened itself out.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Samuel said:


>


Sweet picture. I'm so happy he's on our team.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

wow jones is big!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

TNT is showing highlights after the commercials.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



wastro said:


> If there is a 'scapegoat' thread tonight or an anti-Jack thread or any negative **** like that ... I swear to God ... I will leave this board forever.
> 
> This was a thing of beauty, and if you weren't at the Rose Garden tonight .... you missed the most beautiful game I've seen from this team in two years.
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Sorry...

Can't hold back...

Must criticize someone...

It was a nice game and all according to CBS Sportsline Gamecenter but I feel compelled to point out the complete BS that transpired tonight.

Fans in Portland could go to the game, and fans in Portland who might have otherwise gone to the game had the choice to stay home and listen to the radio *for free*, but I, who live in Central OR and have no KXL radio reception, could not enjoy the sporadic streaming of KXL internet radio on my dial-up connection like I did last year because the F'in NBA actually wants to charge me *MONEY* for it.

*Money*, for the priviledge of catching every third or fourth word uttered by the Blazers announcers. Never mind that I'm *not* a customer who otherwise might be at the game via a ticket purchase. Never mind that the NBA or the Blazers *aren't* losing a dime by letting me struggle to hear the game like a ham radio operator trying to listen in to a Russian back in the cold war days. Friggin' *MONEY* for a dial-up internet radio stream!

I swear, if I EVER see David Stern in person I'm gonna bend down and slap his Napoleon Complex right off that stupid little Alfred E Neumann face.

Nice coaching job by Zach tonight.

Good to see Jarrett was concentrating on 'D' for a change, or so it appeared.

Magloire sucked as usual.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

By the way, this was another hollow victory for the Blazers .... after all, Charlotte was without Emeka Okafur.

Just another hollow victory for this team ... we should be tanking to win the Oden lottery.

:biggrin:

Zach with 6 assists tonight. Stat of the century right there.

And Maris, I believe that criticism is warranted ... unbelievable that you can't listen to the Blazers. The NBA is already messing up badly with their TV contracts, too.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



MARIS61 said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Can't hold back...
> 
> ...


invest in one of these
http://www.ccrane.com/antennas/am-antennas/index.aspx








I got one about 4 years ago, and it does make a difference. It helps me pick up Portland stations from Northern Idaho, and occasionally I can pick up San Diego stations in Portland with the thing.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Okafur is always hurt


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Hap said:


> invest in one of these
> http://www.ccrane.com/antennas/am-antennas/index.aspx
> 
> 
> ...


Those sure seem to be a lot of money. Which model did you buy?

And just a side point - I think his beef was with spending money to listen to the games. So if that's the case, I wouldn't imagine him buying one of these things anytime soon. Just my two cents, though.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

So glad I had tix to this game. It was so epic. Aldrdige is going to be the next big superstar big...did you see him work for post position, flashing across the paint? Man his D is legit as hell too. He and Roy are truely going to be our 1-2 punch. I pray Martell can shoot like that every night. Zach was awesome tonight. I love it when he shoots less than 17-20 a night and passes like he does. Outlaw continues to impress. Freddie doesn't do anything wrong. He moves the ball well, plays tough D, and takes shots within the system. Magloire=megaworthless..I can't wait until he is gone. Sergio is like whoa...he sees the floor so well. Ime and Jack were solid again tonight. I love it!


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Just got back from the game....Let me start this post by saying, we played the Charlotte Bobcats.

Taking that statement into consideration, lets use it to temper the rest of the post ever so slightly.

OMG. What an incredible game! I got tickets and took my son to it as a father son night. Bought me a Brandon Roy Jersey and I have to say I have a new good luck charm. It's on every game now.

I was so tickled to see that LaMarcus was going to be starting the game. I have thought for a while that he should be the starting center. He doesn't clog the middle with Zach like when Mags and Zach are in together. (see last two games). What shocked me was that they were setting up their plays to key off of LaMarcus for much of the time he was in the game. He was the main option more times then not. Zach actually fed the post from the top of the key. (6 assists for Zach tonight)

I remember thinking at the half when zach had like 4 or 6 points that perhaps this might be a mind altering game to see the team do so well with him not scoring but passing the ball. Then I realized..... He's still gonna get his 20+. (He did, on 50% shooting His best shooting percentage in ages.) Zach put the effort out there and lead the team by example. The passing was contageous.

A couple days ago I posted about the dunks and how there were more dunks in the last game that I went to then I could remember in a long while. I praised Aldridge, Outlaw and Webster for their leaping ability. Tonight, was a clinic, dunk after dunk after dunk. Alley oop was the name of the game. They kept fast breaking and the ball would be thrown up high and BAM there was aldridge, webster or outlaw to flush the ball. There were at least 2 alley oops that /almost/ went down. Webster had one driving flush that if he had connected on it would have been the most wicked flush of the night.

Lets face it. Zach can play a fast running game. Cause that's what Portland played tonight and they excelled. There were more behind the back passes, more wrap around passes, more 3 and 4 passes before a wide open shot then I've seen in ages. Roy and Jack rebound well for guards and running with LaMarcus is great. He's got some really good hands and gets in there seriously affecting shots and getting the blocks. I swear they didn't give him credit for at least 2 blocks tonight.

Martell...what can be said about Martell. I think he played tonight the same way he has played in every other game lately. throwing up shots and being agressive. He was rebounding well as well and playing pretty good defense. The difference? the hoop was about 10 feet in diameter for him tonight. Everything just seemed to go in. He would throw it up and you would just say, bam 3 points! hopefully this will be a major confidence boost for him and we will see more like tonight.

We seriously drained the bench tonight. Our final lineup for the game was this:

Center - Travis Outlaw
Power Forward - Martel Webster
Small Forward - Fred Jones
Shooting guard - Dan Dickau
Point Guard - Sergio Rodriguez

I couldn't believe the players we had on the court at the same time. It just shows how badly we were dismantling them. Honestly at one point we had like a 47 point lead. We were flirting with a 50 point blowout.

I honestly cannot say enough about this game. It's a shame that all their best games aren't on TV. This would have been one to keep in the TIVO and watch over and over again. So temper all of this with my first statement. We played against the bobcats.... now enjoy the rest. I don't care if it was about the players having pride after the seattle loss, Steve pattersons resigning, Roy getting ROM honors, or the players meeting. Whatever it was, perhaps they had sugar smacks for breakfast, who cares. lets put this lightening in a bottle and bring it out again.

Oh did I mention Roy with 14, 8 and 9? I was pissed that he was taken out of the game in the 3rd so close to a triple double. Nate could have left him in a little longer. But then that was around the point we were flirting with that 50 point lead. It might have seemed.....unsportsman like to leave in a starter like that just to let him get his numbers. As it is 14 is nearly his season average so that's fine, but the 8 rebounds and 9 assists.... Damn. way to go Blazers!

Did I mention it was a brandon Roy Jersey that I bought for myself?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

I would be willing to wager that Portland only shot the ball in the waning moments of the shot clock twice tonight ... at the most. They really played an up-tempo game tonight. Tons of ball movement.

I know it was one game. And it was against the Charlotte Bobcats. But I'm too giddy to sleep right now. Just thinking about dunk after dunk after dunk ... it's such a great thing to think about.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

You can thank my and websters dictionary for Martell's comming out party as we rocked our #8 jerseys proudly up in section 301 tonight...


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



MAS RipCity said:


> You can thank my and websters dictionary for Martell's comming out party as we rocked our #8 jerseys proudly up in section 301 tonight...


doood! i was in 301 too, if that was you too i def saw u guys


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

we have the foundation just need that star or near star sf and if we play like this looking league THE BLAZERS are coming.....

ironic that when Patterson leaves we run and crush the bobs 

*cough* I am glad we got Aldridge and Roy and not Morrison wow...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



rose garden pimp said:


> doood! i was in 301 too, if that was you too i def saw u guys


We were right above the handicap space,almost dead cetner court. Where you behind us?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

The forum's buzzing tonight. 60 viewers even two hours after the game? You'd think we just won a game in the playoffs :biggrin:.

Awesome game tonight! Nice to see the Blazers gettin' some love on nba.com with all the individual plays of the night.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



MAS RipCity said:


> We were right above the handicap space,almost dead cetner court. Where you behind us?


behind...i was in a white roy jersey..you know when they shot the t-shirt up and it was a mad scramble above you for it? i was like right there to get it but the asian was faster and got it, but you prolly saw me there

edit:i was close to the annoying "lets play some D" guy when we were up by 40, and the "money shot" while players are about to shoot freethrows


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

all the local channels were giving the team much love 

and the blonde on channel 2 said she is putting way the "is it worth it?" segment because for the last 3 home games it has been worth it!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Utherhimo said:


> and the blonde on channel 2 said she is putting way the "is it worth it?" segment because for the last 3 home games it has been worth it!


Of course KATU is putting away the "is it worth it?" segment! It was used only as a tool to slam the Blazers and now that they're good at home again its time to put it away! :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Utherhimo said:


> all the local channels were giving the team much love
> 
> and the blonde on channel 2 said she is putting way the "is it worth it?" segment because for the last 3 home games it has been worth it!


Actually, it's been 'worth it' for 11 straight games now. Still, it's a good sign.

I really think this team is turning a corner in a big way.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



rx2web said:


> Just got back from the game....Let me start this post by saying, we played the Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> Taking that statement into consideration, lets use it to temper the rest of the post ever so slightly.
> 
> ...


Excellent post with your take on the game, rx2web. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



rx2web said:


> OMG. What an incredible game! I got tickets and took my son to it as a father son night. Bought me a Brandon Roy Jersey and I have to say I have a new good luck charm. It's on every game now.
> 
> Oh did I mention Roy with 14, 8 and 9? I was pissed that he was taken out of the game in the 3rd so close to a triple double. Nate could have left him in a little longer. But then that was around the point we were flirting with that 50 point lead. It might have seemed.....unsportsman like to leave in a starter like that just to let him get his numbers. As it is 14 is nearly his season average so that's fine, but the 8 rebounds and 9 assists.... Damn. way to go Blazers!
> 
> Did I mention it was a brandon Roy Jersey that I bought for myself?





MAS RipCity said:


> You can thank my and websters dictionary for Martell's comming out party as we rocked our #8 jerseys proudly up in section 301 tonight...


You can thank the Z-Bo wristbands that a friend from Free Geek gave me the other day for his six assists.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Awesome game, I'd like to reiterate the fact that I'd love for the Blazers to look to sign Matt Carroll to a long term deal at 3 mil per season. Young, efficient, good sized, and a great shooter at his position. He'd be great off the bench.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Sad to say I could have went to this game but wanted to make sure I would physically be able to make it to the bash game Saturday so I gave up my ticket for tonite game. It was suppose to be for a future game which I'm not getting but that's another story.

Not only did I miss out on the game but I slept through it, well not all the way through, but didn't even remember about the game until it was over. 

I did relive it by reading through this whole thread which meant 12 pages of reading!

Looks like Zach's meeting did some good. Now we'll see for how long. Hopefully it wasn't just one or two games. Hopefully we'll continue to improve.

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Wow......That pretty much sums it up for me. EVERYTHING I ***** about in regards to the Blazers didn't happen last night. 18 fast break points was an absolute joy to see. The team, fans, and I think I even saw Nate smiling. Zach Randolph only took 14 shots, and almost all of them were in the flow of the offense. Nate started Aldridge. Martell and Aldridge were aggressive on offense. Win or lose this game should be the type of game we play every game. Quick, up tempo, and full of our youngsters. 



Magloire is worthless.....(sorry Wastro)


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Fantastic picture of LaMarcus, Samuel! Where did you get it?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Great game, I haven't seen whoopin like that in a while. At the same time take it with a grain of salt, as Charlotte was really short on players tonight, but that was no excuse for the level of beating they took. 

I believe that I see now why Nate is putting the new offense in. It is to integrate Lamarcus in. Last night I was amazed to see him put it on the floor, hit the boards, and basically play like a total maniac out there. It is going to be interesting to see what teams do when he is out there in that set, because they cannot double both big guys, and now, one of them can pass out of the post when in trouble.

Also of note last night: Fred Jones. He didn't have a lot of stats or shots, but just watching I knew the team had improved. When you watch Fred you can tell he knows how to play basketball, and he isn't just out there to get his shot like Juan does. He knows how to space, he knows where he should be looking for his pressure valve, he knows how to play pick and roll, and he knows how to defend the perimeter. All of these things will improve the Blazers. Most of them were things Juan would never do.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



hasoos said:


> Also of note last night: Fred Jones. He didn't have a lot of stats or shots, but just watching I knew the team had improved. When you watch Fred you can tell he knows how to play basketball, and he isn't just out there to get his shot like Juan does. He knows how to space, he knows where he should be looking for his pressure valve, he knows how to play pick and roll, and he knows how to defend the perimeter. All of these things will improve the Blazers. Most of them were things Juan would never do.


Good observation. I also noticed that Jones was playing within the system, and trying to do all the little things that matter. It was nice to see.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Loyalty4Life said:


> Those sure seem to be a lot of money. Which model did you buy?


thats the model I bought.


----------



## Paul Allen (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



rx2web said:


> The passing was contageous.


hands-down the single most significant aspect of the game. Let's hope it keeps up.


----------



## stanthecaddy22 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

just in case any of you didn't notice, you can watch a highlight reel of just LA at:
http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...careerhigh_070301.asx&video=blank&nbasite=nba

or if the link doesn't work go to the broadband videos, and its under the section called 'nightly notables' I believe. Hard not to be excited right now, Go Blazers!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Sambonius said:


> Awesome game, I'd like to reiterate the fact that I'd love for the Blazers to look to sign Matt Carroll to a long term deal at 3 mil per season. Young, efficient, good sized, and a great shooter at his position. He'd be great off the bench.


Been there, done that, he sucked.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



rose garden pimp said:


> behind...i was in a white roy jersey..you know when they shot the t-shirt up and it was a mad scramble above you for it? i was like right there to get it but the asian was faster and got it, but you prolly saw me there
> 
> edit:i was close to the annoying "lets play some D" guy when we were up by 40, and the "money shot" while players are about to shoot freethrows


Gotcha..the "play some D" guy was a bit annoying as we were so in control and showing NO signs of letting up.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

LaMarcus Aldridge-My hats off to you.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



stanthecaddy22 said:


> just in case any of you didn't notice, you can watch a highlight reel of just LA at:
> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...careerhigh_070301.asx&video=blank&nbasite=nba
> 
> or if the link doesn't work go to the broadband videos, and its under the section called 'nightly notables' I believe. Hard not to be excited right now, Go Blazers!



Great link . . . thanks.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Oil Can said:


> LaMarcus Aldridge-My hats off to you.



Who are you talking about? Is LaMarcus Aldridge any relation to that LAMEarcus Wussridge person you and Zags are always writing about? :wink:


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Mediocre Man,

I am just thankful that there are thousands of miles between us or I would pop you in the nose.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

That volleyball spike he did on Morrison was "epic". I love how he does that like he did against Watson on the Sonics


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Oil Can said:


> Mediocre Man,
> 
> I am just thankful that there are thousands of miles between us or I would pop you in the nose.



Since I'd be the one getting popped, it sounds like I should be the thankful one. :biggrin:


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



rose garden pimp said:


> behind...i was in a white roy jersey..you know when they shot the t-shirt up and it was a mad scramble above you for it? i was like right there to get it but the asian was faster and got it, but you prolly saw me there
> 
> edit:i was close to the annoying "lets play some D" guy when we were up by 40, and the "money shot" while players are about to shoot freethrows


That's sweet. Yeah, you didn't miss much with the shirt. The people in front of us got one and it didn't even have anything related to the Blazers. They just said "It's Comcastic!". At least put a Blazer logo on it some where. Yeah, that guy was annoying.

What an absofrickinlutely amazing game. I can say I was there to see Aldridge break out.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



stanthecaddy22 said:


> just in case any of you didn't notice, you can watch a highlight reel of just LA at:
> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...careerhigh_070301.asx&video=blank&nbasite=nba
> 
> or if the link doesn't work go to the broadband videos, and its under the section called 'nightly notables' I believe. Hard not to be excited right now, Go Blazers!


Thanks!

I could watch that over and over again,,which I did! I wish I could get a copy of that video.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Hap said:


> That volleyball spike he did on Morrison was "epic". I love how he does that like he did against Watson on the Sonics


I also loved that!

But the first shot he makes, the turn around jumper that he throws up with one hand, man that shows a whole lot of talent/skill/touch!! I love it!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



mediocre man said:


> Since I'd be the one getting popped, it sounds like I should be the thankful one. :biggrin:


Hahah, funny!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



stanthecaddy22 said:


> just in case any of you didn't notice, you can watch a highlight reel of just LA at:
> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...careerhigh_070301.asx&video=blank&nbasite=nba
> 
> or if the link doesn't work go to the broadband videos, and its under the section called 'nightly notables' I believe. Hard not to be excited right now, Go Blazers!


Thanks for the link. Good stuff. I especially liked a clip right at the end of the reel. Zach drives into the paint and puts up a shot that bounces off of the rim. As we all know, it is Zach's forte of sorts to look to get that offensive rebound andd put it back up. As he kind of tried to do that, Lamarcus decided he would just easily grab it and dunk ot right over Zach. Zach kind of throws his hands up to protect himself and stays in that position for a while......funny stuff. 
prunetang


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Anyone else notice that the caption on the Assist of the Night (look to the clip libary in the right-hand sidebar of the player window that pops up) reads "Ime Udoka goes behind-the-back to find Jarrett Jack for the two-point play."...

...but that it is actually Jarrett Jack going behind-the-back to find LaMarcus Aldridge for the two-point play?

Typical NBA ignorance of the Portland Trail Blazers.

They'll learn.

Soon.

Very soon.

PBF


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



mediocre man said:


> Who are you talking about? Is LaMarcus Aldridge any relation to that LAMEarcus Wussridge person you and Zags are always writing about? :wink:


Nice to see from LaMarcus last night. He played with fire, something that I haven't seen from him. Granted, if Emeka was there clogging the middle, LaMarcus wouldn't of had half the point he had. Nonetheless, nice to see LaMarcus doing something besides his little jumper.

note: just because we picked LaMarcus over Morrison, doesn't mean that I'm not going to root for the guy. He's a Blazer now, and I'm a Blazer fan.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Wow. Watching those highlights of LaMarcus from last night made me think I was watching a young Rasheed.....running the court, alley-oops, follow-up dunks, soft touch from the outside, blocked shots....etc. 

And then it makes me smile knowing that he has a much better head on his shoulders....and he's a young rookie!!! 

:yay:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



zagsfan20 said:


> Nice to see from LaMarcus last night. He played with fire, something that I haven't seen from him. Granted, if Emeka was there clogging the middle, LaMarcus wouldn't of had half the point he had. Nonetheless, nice to see LaMarcus doing something besides his little jumper.
> 
> note: just because we picked LaMarcus over Morrison, doesn't mean that I'm not going to root for the guy. He's a Blazer now, and I'm a Blazer fan.




While I agree it was nice to see him do more than shoot jumpers, I think he plays with fire most nights. I also agree with the Okafor comment.

on a side note......I believe he was a Blazer when you two were calling him that name.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



mediocre man said:


> While I agree it was nice to see him do more than shoot jumpers, I think he plays with fire most nights. I also agree with the Okafor comment.
> 
> on a side note......I believe he was a Blazer when you two were calling him that name.


and he was living up to his name at the time.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Webster's Dictionary said:


> That's sweet. Yeah, you didn't miss much with the shirt. The people in front of us got one and it didn't even have anything related to the Blazers. They just said "It's Comcastic!". At least put a Blazer logo on it some where. Yeah, that guy was annoying.
> 
> What an absofrickinlutely amazing game. I can say I was there to see Aldridge break out.


Yeah, no kidding!

A buddy of mine got a shirt once and it just had a Bank of America logo on it... WEAK!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



zagsfan20 said:


> and he was living up to his name at the time.




So he has to go for 30 before you don't call him names?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

MJ should NEVER make draft picks again..first Kwame Brown..now Morrison...Ammo may turn out "aiight",but they passed on Gay and Roy.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



mediocre man said:


> So he has to go for 30 before you don't call him names?


Putting up 30 I could careless about. Being active and not playing stiff is what removes the nicknames.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> he was living up to his name at the time.


Yeah right. He was impressive in the preseason, and then was sidelined for a while with shoulder surgery. In his first NBA game against Dallas he was very active on the offensive boards impressing most everyone here

http://www.nba.com/games/20061112/DALPOR/boxscore.html

It's pretty obvious why you were calling him names and it had nothing to do with his play.



> Putting up 30 I could careless about. Being active and not playing stiff is what removes the nicknames.


by that rational, what names should your favorite stiff be called? How about Herman Munster or Adam "The Mummy" Morrison?

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



zagsfan20 said:


> Putting up 30 I could careless about. Being active and not playing stiff is what removes the nicknames.


wait, are you talking about Adam or LaMarcus? 

btw, I saw you standing within inches of Adam at the game...how many times did you wanna go "I LOVE YOU ADAM!!!" 

btw, I almost felt bad for his fans at the game who cheered like mad when he scored his first points late in the 3rd. Well, family members and friends I don't feel bad about, but the geeky fans who didn't notice his team was getting pasted and he still had a ****ter game.

btw, those shirts with the NBA/Stache logo were freaking hilarious.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



STOMP said:


> by that rational, what names should your favorite stiff be called? *How about Herman Munster* or Adam "The Mummy" Morrison?
> 
> STOMP



The Bobcats already have a guy who would go by that name (although not original). Walter Herrmann. 

He's my new-found favorite player. 

Wal-tah!:worthy: :cheer:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Hap said:


> wait, are you talking about Adam or LaMarcus?
> 
> btw, I saw you standing within inches of Adam at the game...how many times did you wanna go "I LOVE YOU ADAM!!!"
> 
> ...


I was standing within inches of him, I was also sitting behind him on the bench and listening to him cuss up a storm after he came off the bench.

That whole section on the side behind the bench was all of his family and friends. He didn't play that well, but neither did his whole team and it was just one game, not that big of a deal.

Btw, I looked up and saw you sitting in those seats behind the hoop, in the seats closest to the stairs. Sitting about two rows behind you was Adam's parents.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



STOMP said:


> Yeah right. He was impressive in the preseason, and then was sidelined for a while with shoulder surgery. In his first NBA game against Dallas he was very active on the offensive boards impressing most everyone here
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20061112/DALPOR/boxscore.html
> 
> ...


Does a 30 point game make or break a career now? I guess in your world it does. If so, Adam already has one, and it wasn't against a team without its best defender. 

But hey, as usual STOMP swoops in for the ultra smart.a.s.s. response :cheers:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Does a 30 point game make or break a career now? I guess in your world it does. If so, Adam already has one, and it wasn't against a team without its best defender.


get real. Where did I even mention last night's game let alone that it made someone's career? Facts are that Adam has sucked throughout this year on both ends of the court. It was expected by everyone (but you) that he'd be terrible on D, but no one predicted AM would be shooting 38% from the field and under 70% from the line. You predicted him making an immediate impact and compared him to Bird. You also stated it would be years before LA would be strong enough to survive inside. It's safe to say that your predictions were waaaaay off base.

In my reality based world, I base my opinions on facts not emotional investment. Facts are LaMarcus has been effective on both ends of the court and is now the starting center while your guy is backing up a D leaguer and *Derrick Anderson!!!* on one of the worst teams in the East. 



> But hey, as usual STOMP swoops in for the ultra smart.a.s.s. response :cheers:


and as usual, zagsfan weasels around the rules so he can post a banned word to insult me with and plays make believe with my views. I don't know whether I'm happier that the club drafted LaMarcus or that they passed on Morrison, but I find your continued delusions to be entertaining.

Game time!

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



zagsfan20 said:


> Btw, I looked up and saw you sitting in those seats behind the hoop, in the seats closest to the stairs. Sitting about two rows behind you was Adam's parents.


really? thats cool. I didn't say anything bad about him, as I am a fan of his (outside of when he plays us). I was sarcastically saying stuff about how he was only playing good once the team was getting killed, but mostly to the guy next to me.

Had I known that was his parents (well, had I looked) I would've said something. The "stache" logo thing was cool tho, whoever came up with it.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*

Wait a sec.

Was Adam Morrison at the game?

'Cause I heard someone say he didn't show up all night.:biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Morricats @ Royzers (Game Thread)*



Hap said:


> really? thats cool. I didn't say anything bad about him, as I am a fan of his (outside of when he plays us). I was sarcastically saying stuff about how he was only playing good once the team was getting killed, but mostly to the guy next to me.
> 
> Had I known that was his parents (well, had I looked) I would've said something. The "stache" logo thing was cool tho, whoever came up with it.



I know, I didn't say you said anything bad about him.


----------

